

Client-Side JavaScript Audio Waveform Visualizer - Mizza
http://gun.io/blog/client-side-javascript-audio-waveform-visualizer/

======
tibbon
Is this roughly what Soundcloud is doing, or are they doing it server-side?

~~~
Mizza
They do it in Flash - and I think they do the actual computation server-side.
There are other javascript version, but they do it server side as well. This
is the first client side implementation that I'm aware of.

~~~
tibbon
Very cool. I figured they didn't use Flash since it works on my iPad.

Have you used the Echonest stuff at all? Its pretty slick too.

------
Mizza
This only works in Chrome for now!

------
chrisrhoden
This is awesome.

